# What type of visa for our baby if we are on IEC visas??



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Im just wondering what type of visa do we apply for to bring our 19month old with us into Canada when we go in June? The embassy website is very hard to get this info from and Ive emailed them but no one has come back to me....any ideas?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lmnover said:


> Hi Im just wondering what type of visa do we apply for to bring our 19month old with us into Canada when we go in June? The embassy website is very hard to get this info from and Ive emailed them but no one has come back to me....any ideas?


The child should have been included on the visa applicant's application.


----------



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The child should have been included on the visa applicant's application.


Hi thanks for the response!! we did include her details on both of our family forms and ticked the "accompanying us to canada" box but didn't get any official recognition about it in our visas ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lmnover said:


> Hi thanks for the response!! we did include her details on both of our family forms and ticked the "accompanying us to canada" box but didn't get any official recognition about it in our visas ...


Have you received documentation/visa yet describing who is covered for entry into Canada?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I am under the impression IEC visas don't cover dependant children from what I have previously read in their FAQs.


----------

